# Exporting Car from Oman after Visa Cancellation



## isamuha (Dec 19, 2012)

Dear All,

Within few weeks ahead, I will be joining company in Dubai and I'm thinking to export the car with me. Since I'm foreign worker in Oman, my residency visa will be cancelled just before depart from Oman.

I will be leaving my car here in Oman with one of the relatives for couple of weeks and still registered under my name. Since I have plan to export the car after got driving licence in Dubai, is it possible to continue the export process without residence card? Can we use Omani driving licence and passport to ensure I'm the car owner and doing the exporting process? 

Please share your experience and thoughts about this. Many thanks.

Cheers,
-isamuha-


----------



## naresh846 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi,

I am in a similar situation and looking for the answers for the queries raised by you.

Since you would have already shifted can u pls guide

Thanks
Naresh


----------



## iBalushi (Nov 14, 2013)

I am not sure I can help. But I'll tell you about my exported car experience to Jordan.

As an *Omani *who traveled to Jordan with my car with private plate (yellow plate). After a year I had to sell it in Jordan (it became too expensive to maintain). I contacted ROP and they said I needed to have فحص (car check with a certified mechanic of the status of the car in Jordan - if it was working/not working/etc..), I did this check from a normal garage and took the paper along with the yellow plates and back to Oman.

When I was at ROP and asked to get it exported they asked I should bring the car to get checked, but I told them the car is in Jordan. And then our papers went back and forth between the offices until they agreed to just approve Jordan's papers. (It didn't take long). We paid a small service price and we got the blue plates (export plates) and thats it. 
_However, getting rid and selling the car in Jordan was a whole lot of misery itself._


I am an Omani and the car owner was me basically and I was physically in Oman. So I am not sure how different it is with foreigners. Especially as you have residence card.


----------

